# Building my new Rod



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Greetings to all,

I recently caught my first puppy drum and shark and have been hooked. I am currently in the process of upgrading my gear. Right now after countless hours of research have limited my search to a SURF THIRTEEN XD	3-5 OZ 13' Rod with a Avet MXL 5.8 MC. I mostly fish on piers and target anything from drum, cobia, and sharks. I attend on using a 4oz (fish finder rig) with cut bait/eels and hope to cast 100+ yards. I would greatly appreciate any input from fellow fishermen. Also, if you have any suggestions for a different rod I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome to the site 
If you plan to fish va and Carolina surf and soak baits I'd look for a rod that will sling 8oz and bait. Not that you will always need 8 oz but I rarely use less than 6 in the surf. Look at Carolina cast pro's site. Tommy has everything you need to cast 100+ yards and videos on YouTube to show you how.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Yep, if you can look into a rod that is rated at least 12 oz and above, you should be good. Also, look into the action of the rod. This is where having the action of the rod gives you the info on how the rod will load and what it will do against a big fish. It doesn't necessarily mean the rod will load that much weight and give you the best distance, but it gives you a little bit of security. Also, if you get interested in pin rigging, having a good rod that can also throw an anchor and get it out of the sand is always good. I try to get rods that let me use them for multiple applications.


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for your advise. I will check them out before I make my purchase


----------

